# A day with the Brute



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Spent the day with my old friend. Didn't do anything dangerous or overly exciting but we sure had a great day together. Did a little video...and tossed some spice in after a while. Enjoy.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice soundtrack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windsor396 (Jul 3, 2013)

Best soundtrack!

This is my phone. There are many like it but this one is mine.


----------

